# Watch for Speed cameras when back home



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

Today i received an email from a mate and i think it may be of interest.

This link is now on another Forum i suppose Dave has been busy on emailing today. I received this at 1.22pm 

Peterfc 666? a super hero


UK Speed Camera Database. Check to see if you have been caught speeding


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> Today i received an email from a mate and i think it may be of interest.
> 
> ...


I just entered all the numbers of every car I have ever owned (that I can remember) and it seems that they were all in Newquay on the same day and spotted by the same speed camera!

This is either an amazing and remarkable coincidence, OR the site is complete tosh and the post should be ignored as totally and utterly useless.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



MrBife said:


> I just entered all the numbers of every car I have ever owned (that I can remember) and it seems that they were all in Newquay on the same day and spotted by the same speed camera!
> 
> This is either an amazing and remarkable coincidence, OR the site is complete tosh and the post should be ignored as totally and utterly useless.



MrBife

Did you click on the View Picture. I think not


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

The site is complete TOSH!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

This one has been doing the rounds for YONKS...


----------

